# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  In the Club (Kay Mellor)

## Katy

Just caught up with the first three episodes of Kay Mellors In the Club. 

The cast is fantastic. I love Hermione Norris in particular. 

It follows 6 women who meet during parentcraft and pre natal class. Theres certainly lots of drama. Also enjoying the Early Doors reunion of Lorraine Cheshire and Christine Bottomley as the two midwives.

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2014), lizann (26-08-2014), Perdita (25-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Glad to hear you're enjoying this, Katy.  I've taped it but not started watching it yet.  I've loved previous Kay Mellor dramas such as Playing the Field and Fat Friends.

----------


## lizann

> Glad to hear you're enjoying this, Katy.  I've taped it but not started watching it yet.  I've loved previous Kay Mellor dramas such as Playing the Field and Fat Friends.


me too must catch up soon

----------


## lizann

> Glad to hear you're enjoying this, Katy.  I've taped it but not started watching it yet.  I've loved previous Kay Mellor dramas such as Playing the Field and Fat Friends.


me too must catch up soon

----------


## Katy

I have episode 4 to watch, watched the first three in one sitting. 

I loved playing the field, think that is my favourite one she has done. 

Keep an eye out for Hannah Midgley who is portraying the young girl Rosie extremley well! Shes come a long way since her days as Emmerdales Victoria Sugden.

----------

Dazzle (28-08-2014)

----------

